# Clothing brands...fair labor practices?



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Okay, where do you buy your clothes if you're concerned about where & how the clothes are made? I've been an Old Navy shopper for quite a while (Gap when I can/could afford it), and I want to phase that out....but where do I go now? How do I know whether brands/companies like Merona (from Target) and others are made in poor working conditions? (I'm mostly concerned with clothes for myself, but I welcome info on kids' clothes, too.)

Please help a budding activist learn more!


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Can't help you with whether or not major retailers have improved their practices. If you want to buy *those* places' stuff, then may I suggest you buy off eBay or someplace else where the clothing is at least previously used, ie., that way you're not giving them more money.

That said ...

If you'd like beautiful, comfortable clothing that actually does good in the world, try here.







Check out the whole site, it's really lovely. Some housewares there, too. And the prices are not expensive.

I *love* that place.

And follow the link on their home page "fair trade friends" for further things to buy & feel good about.

Also, edited to add I just did a google search for "fair trade clothing" and got 2 million links.







Not sure what to make of all of them, but with sites with names like "ethicalwares.com" (check out their vegan/cruelty-free shoes)and "People Tree," they sound okay to me. Can't vouch for prices or any of that stuff.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk*
If you'd like beautiful, comfortable clothing that actually does good in the world

That's EXACTLY what I'd like.







Their site is down for maintenance right now, but I can't wait to check it out.

I like your idea of buying used; I'll probably do that in the meantime until I can find fair trade stores I'm really happy with.

"Fair trade!" Yes! Now I know what to search for! "Fair labor" wasn't helping me much....

Thanks for your help, Amy!


----------



## kristyn (May 17, 2004)

one of my favorites is

http://www.americanapparel.net/

also, i recently heard that the gap actually has third party inspectors for thier factories to ensure fair wages and conditions.
http://www.gapinc.com/social_resp/social_resp.htm
i originally heard that in an awesome movie called 'the corporation'
http://www.thecorporation.tv/
i highly recomend the movie...


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

a list of sweat-shop free small companies
http://www.greenpages.org/results.cfm?category=CN

National organization against sweatshops, Behind the Label, answering some FAQs
http://www.behindthelabel.org/faqs.asp

Basically all the larger companies except ones like Patagonia use sweatshops for at least some components of their garments. BTW - Old Navy is owned by the Gap.

DH and I don't buy new clothing unless we know it's sweatshop free (i.e. made by a small company here in the US, hand-made, etc.) We go to vintage stores, thrift shops, and buy used products on eBay. The only things I buy new are socks and underwear, and it's easy to get those made with fair trade, locally, if you buy from a small company.

Congratulations on wanting to get out of the cycle. If more people would do it, it would make a bigger difference on many lives.


----------



## kristyn (May 17, 2004)

i just learned more about the gap and thier other brands on
http://www.responsibleshopper.org/
i was a bit naive, it seems....
http://www.responsibleshopper.org/ba...m?cusip=364760


----------



## AmyB (Nov 21, 2001)

Gotta put in a plug for my favorite, Deva Lifewear: http://www.devalifewear.com/
These are made by a home sewing cooperative in North Dakota.

Their big baggy dresses make great maternity wear, nearly everything has pockets, and like Gap stuff the clothes come in basic colors so you can use them as basics to build a wardrobe.

--AmyB


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

I really like Pategonia stuff, comfortable and the cotton is all organic...although, I usually wait for their big semianual sales. American apparel is great, too. I buy my husbands tshirts here.

Also I find that shopping in local boutiques usually is pretty safe and most of the clothing is made in the US or in canada. Sales in these storeas are best too.

The hardest thing for me is finding jeans for my husband. He's like Carharts but it would be nice if he had a couple of less industrial looking pants for the occassional night out. Oh and socks and underwear for men is hard too.

My biggest struggle is that strange overwhelming desire I still have to "go to the mall." once I get there I don't want to buy anything and i'm always disappointed.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks for all the responses, everybody! Keep them coming!

I did know that Gap, Old Navy, and Banana Republic are all related. Therein lies my frustration! I really like a lot of the stylish stuff they come up with (well, some of it, at least), but I don't like the company's record.

All the links have been really helpful! Off to add to my wardrobe wishlist....


----------

